# Effective Ways to Use This Section



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Not promising that all ideas will be utilized in the way in which they are presented, or that things will happen immediately. Hey-isn't it nice to know this up front!







I am not promising great service.









In general I think that people starting their own topics on fostering, foster issues, whatever, will serve best. Of course use your judgement-writing about how aggressive your foster is, and then perhaps having that come back to bite you (literally/figuratively) is probably not in your, your rescue's, or your dog's best interest. That is why the support of a good reputable rescue is so important for the larger issues. 

_I think it's getting into that habit of posting here that will be important in increasing utilization of this section. _

It is also important to realize that there are dedicated areas of the board for some of these posts where you might get wider input-like health, behavior. So that will be something to weigh out-as experienced fosters do respond (FREQUENTLY) in those areas. 

Also, sticky posts are often ignored, so for them to be used, realize that they may not get a lot of traffic in terms of responses. 

I think that's all I have to say. 

Suggestions and ideas! Thoughts!

I realize by opening up for suggestions and ideas I will probably get at least half not happy with what ends up here-but my dogs tell me they will still








me anyway.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Why can't mostly GSD rescues have their own section? I understand the need for purebreds to have their own rescue section, but there is no section to put mixed breed dogs...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Very simply, that is the rule. It is easier to make it black and white, because you get into percentages, etc, and just having it cut and dry (as much as is possible) makes it easier, as this is a GSD board. I say this having mixes myself, so no bias against them from this person!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

This could be a great forum for finding homes for dogs...


----------

